# Australia Calling Re:James Stove



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Here we go again,looking for info and image of the James Stove this time same owner as France Stove. Built 1947 not in British Yard about 15000-18000 ton range worked for Ampol Petroleum Australia for many years late 1940s early 50s Mainly up to the Persian Gulf and back to various refineries within Australia.at that time.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Clive,

Name:James Stove
Built:06-1947
Wharf:Öresundsvarvet A/B-Landskrona
Call/Flag Sign:LMMR
GT:9893
DWT:15885
LOA x B x D:510'10" x 66'0" x10'3/16"
Owner:Lorentzens Skibs A/S
Manager;Lorentzens Rederi Co.
Eng:Oil 2SA 8Cy 680x1500mm A/B Götaverken Gothenburg.

Note:Sorry no photo available.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Clive-- see shipspotting, search "Jess C. Winters" or try this link:
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=63970

this ship is captioned as being formerly the one you search for, though modified by conversion to a bulkcarrier.

Hope this helps.Regards


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re: James Stove*

G'day John

Sorry I've been a bit slow with my response but, as you know, the site itself has been very slow the last week or so. The info was good. I checked Ships Spotters, as you suggested, and was a bit surprised to see once again a tanker converted to a bulker. Hardly recognisable from what I remember. Seems the hull was the only thing the same, everything else was different. I hope to be getting an image of the James Stove sometime in the future which I will post.

Regards for now, Clive Fisher


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks to Ruud again any Rego No available on this one mate.
Regards Clive.


----------



## kib (Aug 12, 2006)

*RE: James Stove*

Is this link helpful?

http://www.warsailors.com/singleships/jamesstove.html


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Clive,



> I hope to be getting an image of the James Stove sometime in the future which I will post.


Well this time I will post her.(*)) 
Thanks to some Norwegian friends [Terje N],just found the "James"
photo from:© Warwick Foote, Brisbane, Australia.

Note: Kib your link wasn't unfortunately helpfull, this James Stove was built in 1947, yours in 1931, but thanks anyway for your help.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling re James Stove*

Ruud

As they say, it's a small world after all when you think about some things are often just at your doorstep. Mind you, Brisbane is 1100kms away from me.

Thanks to you and your friends another ship located and mystery solved!

This particular vessel played a vital role in the rise of Ampol shortly after the Second World War through to the early 1950s, being on a long term charter with them.

Kib

Your input was greatly appreciated also.

Regards Clive.


----------



## kib (Aug 12, 2006)

*Grate forum*

Good to see that you find the right one (Thumb) 


kib


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Request of reposting her from Clive;
Name:James Stove 
Built:06-1947 
Wharf:Öresundsvarvet A/B-Landskrona 
Call/Flag Sign:LMMR 
GT:9893 
DWT:15885 
LOA x B x D:510'10" x 66'0" x10'3/16" 
Owner:Lorentzens Skibs A/S 
Manager;Lorentzens Rederi Co. 
Eng:Oil 2SA 8Cy 680x1500mm A/B Götaverken Gothenburg


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re:James Stove.*

Ruud.
Thanks mate for reposting more to the story later on.She sure was an amazing little tanker as they say gone but not forgotten.
Clive


----------

